# IT type jobs



## socksie (May 10, 2010)

Yes I read through the "read here first" type thread. Still have a couple questions.

I am curious if there is a favorite agency for tech/it/telecom jobs?

I am fit for Lower/middle management for IT/ IT helpdesk type jobs. What kind of pay are these positions calling for? I've found somewhat limited info or, in some cases, underwhelming info. 

It appears that, at the lower level, the market has been saturated by very cheap labor from asia and other similar regions. Is this perception correct?

I'm seeking over seas experience and a little adventure, but if it is impractical then so be it.

A little input from those who are in the know would be appreciated.


----------



## Raytrace (Feb 16, 2011)

socksie said:


> Yes I read through the "read here first" type thread. Still have a couple questions.
> 
> I am curious if there is a favorite agency for tech/it/telecom jobs?
> 
> ...


There are jobs available there for western expats in the IT industry...not much, but there are. It took me over a year to find one, but I'm moving over in March.

I am a software developer with Project Management skills, so what you have to do is search for jobs that is sort of a liaison between the top management and the cheap (for the lack of a better word) staff.

Obviously these jobs are going to be outnumbered by about 1:5 for westerners to asians, so just be persistent. On average one westerner's wage would cover about 3-4 asian staff, or even more, but I can stand to be corrected by a senior member.


----------



## socksie (May 10, 2010)

If I may ask, how did you UAE compensation package compare to your one at home?

That's about where I land and about what I figured.

I'm not in a particular hurry, I have the luxury of waiting it out. My shortfall is a lack of certs, which I suppose I'll need to get in the meantime. 

Any further advise is appreciated.


----------



## Raytrace (Feb 16, 2011)

socksie said:


> If I may ask, how did you UAE compensation package compare to your one at home?
> 
> That's about where I land and about what I figured.
> 
> ...


I asked for what I get here, including the tax, superannuation, tax benefits, etc., plus a bit more. You'll need to contribute to your own retirement funds, as there is none there. For me, the rental market and day to day living is about the same here, so no dramas there. And my kid is not in school yet, so I'm not putting that on the table yet.


----------



## socksie (May 10, 2010)

Bump this up to the top


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm in the same line of work. Just persist with recruitment companies, they are the ones that get the western companies asking them for expat IT staff. Anything in Khaleej times, dubizzle etc... tends to be for cheap labour when it comes to IT support. I must have applied for 30 jobs in a period of 2 months that I felt suited to my skills yet did not even receive an acknowledgement that they received my application, so don't let that put you down. 

I also don't believe team leader roles etc... are as common in Dubai as they are in the western world. Service delivery for example is still a new concept. Over here it's IT staff and IT manager, anything in between or lower than IT director is not so common. 

In the end I took an IT support role with a western company which paid me more than I was making in London managing 3 teams so do apply for the lesser roles, don't be put off by them just be aware there are more people looking for jobs than there are jobs right now. Also apply directly with any big companies - Microsoft, Emirates etc..


----------



## Raytrace (Feb 16, 2011)

zin said:


> I'm in the same line of work. Just persist with recruitment companies, they are the ones that get the western companies asking them for expat IT staff. Anything in Khaleej times, dubizzle etc... tends to be for cheap labour when it comes to IT support. I must have applied for 30 jobs in a period of 2 months that I felt suited to my skills yet did not even receive an acknowledgement that they received my application, so don't let that put you down.
> 
> I also don't believe team leader roles etc... are as common in Dubai as they are in the western world. Service delivery for example is still a new concept. Over here it's IT staff and IT manager, anything in between or lower than IT director is not so common.
> 
> In the end I took an IT support role with a western company which paid me more than I was making in London managing 3 teams so do apply for the lesser roles, don't be put off by them just be aware there are more people looking for jobs than there are jobs right now. Also apply directly with any big companies - Microsoft, Emirates etc..


Spot on! Like I said...took more over a year to find the right fit. I looked at the ads locally, as that's more targeted to us. Like zin said, service delivery is very new in the middle east, but it does exist nonetheless. However, I find that the recruitment companies are a bit of a waste of time, as I did not get much joy after contacting about 10.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Recruitment companies here need a nudge, call them and ask to speak directly with the IT recruiter, if you can find out their e-mail address. Speak to them and tell them you will visit them for a face to face. Get them to know you so when that job comes around they remember to put you forward.


----------



## socksie (May 10, 2010)

zin said:


> Recruitment companies here need a nudge, call them and ask to speak directly with the IT recruiter, if you can find out their e-mail address. Speak to them and tell them you will visit them for a face to face. Get them to know you so when that job comes around they remember to put you forward.


Sounds familiar to here.

What do you suppose a position like what I described will fetch in AED? I was hoping to get housing in an up front lump sum or partial one to open more options with lower cheque housing.

Thinking I'll have to do some financial maneuvering to make this as positive an experience as possible.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If you get a middle management role in IT you should be looking at minimum 20k AED a year. Housing worry about after you get a job, it really is area dependent what you can play around with.


----------

